# Can I change where the "My TiVo Recordings" folder is located



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

The subject say's it all. I just purchased a second hard drive for my computer and wanted to move the "My TiVo Recordings" folder to the second hard drive. How can I set it up so TiVo finds the folder in the new location (For transfering from the TiVo and for the TiVo to find the videos on my computer)

I have looked around but could not find out how so hopefully someone can help out.
Thanks!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

In tivo desktop, just preferences and change the folder


----------

